# The Red Thread



## Monsieur Melancholy

*My favourite colour is red.*
*
Let's dedicate this thread to all things red.*

:happy:


----------



## Jennywocky

Better Red than Dead.


----------



## Invidia

Love it!


----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

@mushr00m, I was waiting for someone to post Santa Claus. roud:


----------



## mushr00m

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> @_mushr00m_, I was waiting for someone to post Santa Claus. roud:












And his reindeer who also had a very shiny nose.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Keep the Christmas thoughts coming. I'm sitting here in front of a fan on full power, eating ice cream, trying to beat this terribly uncomfortable July heat.


----------



## mushr00m

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Keep the Christmas thoughts coming. I'm sitting here in front of a fan on full power, eating ice cream, trying to beat this terribly uncomfortable July heat.


At least in Australia they get to celebrate their Christmas in the hot baking sun. Lucky sods. :mellow:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

mushr00m said:


> At least in Australia they get to celebrate their Christmas in the hot baking sun. Lucky sods. :mellow:


Screw that. It's not Christmas for me without winter accompanying it.

Songs such as "White Christmas", "Frosty the Snowman", and "Winter Wonderland" must have little to no meaning to them.


----------



## RandomNote

My least liked color but my favorite kind of cake.


----------



## Invidia

I want a rainbow thread now, or one for every color. I do adore eye candy


----------



## elpis

View attachment 78019


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## elpis

View attachment 78028


----------



## sisnerozt




----------



## Brian1




----------



## Draco Solaris




----------



## Brian1




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## elpis

View attachment 78105


----------



## Ruben Papadopoulos

heres are some of RED.


----------



## elpis

View attachment 78351


----------



## Pod




----------



## The red spirit

Basically me


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ruben Papadopoulos said:


> heres are some of RED.


I have a shirt with that picture of Scott Pilgrim on it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Pod said:


>


I absolutely LOVE those last three pictures! Even if they are supposed to be of Hell, I love to see it depicted as a beautiful exotic land! I'm not Satanic anymore, but when I was, the main draw was all the bizarre exotic creatures I would possibly get to summon, almost like Pokemon that are real on some plane of existence!


----------



## SilverFalcon




----------

